# RV Fridge/freezer kaput ???



## grumpyjock (Jan 12, 2010)

We have an american rv 2002 r vision trial lite.
havent really investigated really yet, but fridge freezer working fine.. off we go to newbury two weeks ago,no 240 so running on gas/generator.. one second day noted freezer defrosted

electric ie: fridge light still working, no errror light lighting up... hey ho.. get home plug into 240 2 days later no different... realised that when on site we were parked on a kilter somewhat off of level, this would make fridge/freezer cut out.... BUT .... is there a time limit till it settles again before you can try it or any other smart arse suggestions will be welcome.... as if colling unit gone... maybe £1400, not good
cheers me dears
ta Grumpy


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Grumpy,

Have you tried it again after it had settled or is that too much of a smart arsed suggestion?


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Grumpy

Had the same problem with fridge in our old Van because I had been using it on our drive which sloped badly.

Did some googling at the time and upshot was that these old camper fridges work through quite a complex movement of gases which goes out of kilter if used at extreme angles.

I learned that in some cases removing fridge and turning it upside down overnight could resettle the gasses, so I did that and it worked and was still working when we sold van and this was a 1987 auto sleeper.

I believe the newer fridges are more tolerant to angles but might be worth a try if all else fails.

PS Dont forget to put back fridge the right way up.
This is my smart arse suggestio for what its worth.

Good luck
Ray


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Grumpy forgot to mention only to carry out said operation if you are proficient with leccy and gas connections

Ray.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

First check that the heater rod is working, it's situated in the chimney, look for 2 black wires coming from the control box, touch it if you burn your fingers it's working. If it's cold look for leccy problem if hot it may be the liguid in the loops has got all confused.

I had same problem loads of heat up the chimney but no cooling, rectified by removing fridge ( 2 handed job ) turning upside down and leaving for 24 hours turning over a couple of times in the next 24 hours and then turned right way up and allowed to rest for 24 hours, refit and allow 24 hours to rest turn on and keep every thing crossed

Loddy


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

did you fix it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I had similar problem just before going to Le Mans last week.
Freezer froze well on 240v. but after unplugging for an hour just to hook up the car and plugging back into 240v. the fridge defrosted and all food melted.
Went to Le Mans on gas and all OK all week. Now home and tried it again on 240v. all working well again.

No reason and solution but am a happy bunny.

Ray.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

5bells said:


> Hi Grumpy
> 
> Had the same problem with fridge in our old Van because I had been using it on our drive which sloped badly.
> 
> ...


Had the same problem and samr solution on our old RV. Not an easy job getting it out and turned upside down inside the RV though!

Malcolm


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on Grumpyjock

Feedback, feedback


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks for all the sugestions, sorry for delay in feedback, but been away in Denmark on bikes.
Did try leaving for a few days and restarting... nothing.
So now off as we speak to attempt to pull out and try the on side on, upside down , on side and upright manouvre, for 24 hours at a time. 
So hopefully by maybe Wednesday, I can report back with a working fridge.
Many people seem to have tried and I am hopeful as a majority seemed to have worked.
By the way the flue is heating up nicely, so does point to the liquid more and more.
eep wathcing, I'll be back soon.
Once again thanks for the advices's
Malcolm


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 12, 2010)

well, what can I say,

Tried the on side, on top, on side ,upright and reinstall and SO FAR XXX its worked, fridge /freezer all working hunky dory.

Thanks to all you helpful people out there, I do try to browse as much as possible but have a busy life, but will try to help others as you have me.
Once again many happies and speak soon.
Grumpy


----------

